

Red Programming Language 0.3.2: REPL release - 0x1997
http://www.red-lang.org/2013/03/032-repl-release.html

======
reirob
If somebody like me is wondering what Red is about, here is a link to PDF
slides that explains it:

<http://static.red-lang.org/Red-SFD2011-45mn.pdf>

